# Cruiser Boom of the 1980's...



## bikemonkey

I saw Danny the Schwinn freak's Schwinn Cruiser in the Gallery uploads and I thought I would pass on an interesting tidbit on that particular model with tubular forks.

I worked in a very large bicycle shop in Virginia Beach back in the early 1980's and we were selling 1500+ bikes a years, plus mopeds, skateboards, etc.

Anyhoo...we also sold a ton of beach cruisers - all brands - couldn't keep them in stock. From MCS to Worksman it was a crazy market. We even contracted though Louisville Cycle to import containers from Taiwan with our own brand. If anybody from the area remembers the local cruiser gang, the Surf Nazis who were battling with the Surf Allies on the boardwalk, give  me a shout out...crazy daze...

So, it was during this regional cruiser boom we were experiencing that the Schwinn Cruiser became a PITA for our shop to market, as compared to KHS cruisers, and other brands we sold. The Schwinns came stock with a painted bladed fork, "Jet" regular width handlebars, a standard stem, and vinyl grips. The bikes our young customers wanted came stock with chrome tubular forks, alloy block BMX stem, and Super Jet handlebars bars completely covered in black foam. Oakley grips were de rigueur.

As the market developed (more like exploded), almost every Schwinn Cruiser we sold was modified directly after the sale with chrome tubular forks, etc. with a nice little upcharge tacked on and we kept the hardware. The ones we didn't modify at the time of sale often came back to be modded when the kid had enough jack saved up.

The new bladed Schwinn forks, handlebars, grips, and stems that were removed were put in a big cardboard box in the back and soon the box became overflowing.

We bugged our Schwinn rep (Chris K.?) constantly about getting the company to catch up with the current trend and stock their cruisers like we modified them. Other Schwinn shops in the Tidewater area were experiencing the same phenomenon (and certainly other markets as well). Chicago finally figured out what was going on and when the first Cruiser finally arrived with stock tubular forks, etc.,  we were like, Yeah!...

In the interim, Schwinn agreed to buy back all of the hardware we had accumulated so that was a bonus as well.

Original version - courtesy BMX Bike Museum





From the 1984 catalog - Thanks Metacortex!


----------



## Saving Tempest

Never liked the tubular forks, that was for BMX. Or springers of a lesser God.


----------



## PCHiggin

Funny how likes or tastes differ between generations. I always thought those forks were a mismatch to the canti frame. They look @ home on a diamond frame to me.


----------



## bikemonkey

PCHiggin said:


> Funny how likes or tastes differ between generations. I always thought those forks were a mismatch to the canti frame. They look @ home on a diamond frame to me.



Oh, it _was_ a mismatch...as usual Schwinn was trying to play catch up and burn up the old cantilever stock...tubular forks on a diamond frame came later.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

bikemonkey said:


> I saw Danny the Schwinn freak's Schwinn Cruiser in the Gallery uploads and I thought I would pass on an interesting tidbit on that particular model with tubular forks.
> 
> I worked in a very large bicycle shop in Virginia Beach back in the early 1980's and we were selling 1500+ bikes a years, plus mopeds, skateboards, etc.
> 
> Anyhoo...we also sold a ton of beach cruisers - all brands - couldn't keep them in stock. From MCS to Worksman it was a crazy market. We even contracted though Louisville Cycle to import containers from Taiwan with our own brand. If anybody from the area remembers the local cruiser gang, the Surf Nazis who were battling with the Surf Allies on the boardwalk, give  me a shout out...crazy daze...
> 
> So, it was during this regional cruiser boom we were experiencing that the Schwinn Cruiser became a PITA for our shop to market, as compared to KHS cruisers, and other brands we sold. The Schwinns came stock with a painted bladed fork, "Jet" regular width handlebars, a standard stem, and vinyl grips. The bikes our young customers wanted came stock with chrome tubular forks, alloy block BMX stem, and Super Jet handlebars bars completely covered in black foam. Oakley grips were de rigueur.
> 
> As the market developed (more like exploded), almost every Schwinn Cruiser we sold was modified directly after the sale with chrome tubular forks, etc. with a nice little upcharge tacked on and we kept the hardware. The ones we didn't modify at the time of sale often came back to be modded when the kid had enough jack saved up.
> 
> The new bladed Schwinn forks, handlebars, grips, and stems that were removed were put in a big cardboard box in the back and soon the box became overflowing.
> 
> We bugged our Schwinn rep (Chris K.?) constantly about getting the company to catch up with the current trend and stock their cruisers like we modified them. Other Schwinn shops in the Tidewater area were experiencing the same phenomenon (and certainly other markets as well). Chicago finally figured out what was going on and when the first Cruiser finally arrived with stock tubular forks, etc.,  we were like, Yeah!...
> 
> In the interim, Schwinn agreed to buy back all of the hardware we had accumulated so that was a bonus as well.
> 
> Original version - courtesy BMX Bike Museum
> View attachment 731491
> 
> From the 1984 catalog - Thanks Metacortex!
> View attachment 731492



Super cool story! I am a big fan of early post war ballooners, but have always had a soft spot in my heart for bmx-inspired cruisers. The reason being, when I was 10 in 1984, the neighbor’s older son, left for the army. He was the owner of a 1982 schwinn cruiser that he got for his 16th (or so) birthday. He died shortly after enlisting due to an allergic reaction from a vaccine he received. After a length of time, his dad (who was and is like a second father to me still to this day) gave me the bike. It was a blue 82 tubular forked Cruiser with a bmx stem, grips and bars. It also had blue and white checkered pads. I learned to manage that big bike and loved it and rode it for many years. So, recently as I have been building my collection, I remembered the bike and decided I’d like to have one or five (lol) in my collection. So that’s what has sparked my recent interest in these bikes. I love both spitfires and cruisers. In fact about 6 months ago, I bought a really righteous black 79 spitfire for my unborn son. I made the deal the day before he was born, but the seller graciously let me pay him the following day so I could tell my son one day that I bought it the day he was born. I am a sentimental guy at heart. That kinda stuff is really cool to me. Thank you for the cool story and info, @bikemonkey


----------



## Schwinn lover

I too have a Red cruiser like that one. But I put fenders & a rack & swapped out the bmx style seat that was on it. Bought it for 50$ from a neighbor who only rode it a few times & never pursued to find Amir's comfortable seat. I'll post pics tomorrow of it


----------



## Rusty Klunker

bikemonkey said:


> I saw Danny the Schwinn freak's Schwinn Cruiser in the Gallery uploads and I thought I would pass on an interesting tidbit on that particular model with tubular forks.
> 
> I worked in a very large bicycle shop in Virginia Beach back in the early 1980's and we were selling 1500+ bikes a years, plus mopeds, skateboards, etc.
> 
> Anyhoo...we also sold a ton of beach cruisers - all brands - couldn't keep them in stock. From MCS to Worksman it was a crazy market. We even contracted though Louisville Cycle to import containers from Taiwan with our own brand. If anybody from the area remembers the local cruiser gang, the Surf Nazis who were battling with the Surf Allies on the boardwalk, give  me a shout out...crazy daze...
> 
> So, it was during this regional cruiser boom we were experiencing that the Schwinn Cruiser became a PITA for our shop to market, as compared to KHS cruisers, and other brands we sold. The Schwinns came stock with a painted bladed fork, "Jet" regular width handlebars, a standard stem, and vinyl grips. The bikes our young customers wanted came stock with chrome tubular forks, alloy block BMX stem, and Super Jet handlebars bars completely covered in black foam. Oakley grips were de rigueur.
> 
> As the market developed (more like exploded), almost every Schwinn Cruiser we sold was modified directly after the sale with chrome tubular forks, etc. with a nice little upcharge tacked on and we kept the hardware. The ones we didn't modify at the time of sale often came back to be modded when the kid had enough jack saved up.
> 
> The new bladed Schwinn forks, handlebars, grips, and stems that were removed were put in a big cardboard box in the back and soon the box became overflowing.
> 
> We bugged our Schwinn rep (Chris K.?) constantly about getting the company to catch up with the current trend and stock their cruisers like we modified them. Other Schwinn shops in the Tidewater area were experiencing the same phenomenon (and certainly other markets as well). Chicago finally figured out what was going on and when the first Cruiser finally arrived with stock tubular forks, etc.,  we were like, Yeah!...
> 
> In the interim, Schwinn agreed to buy back all of the hardware we had accumulated so that was a bonus as well.
> 
> Original version - courtesy BMX Bike Museum
> View attachment 731491
> 
> From the 1984 catalog - Thanks Metacortex!
> View attachment 731492





That being said, would that mean any 26" canti frame 83 and back with tube forks would be either dealer/owner installed or an aftermarket? And would the 84 and up be made in Taiwan?


----------



## GTs58

Rusty Klunker said:


> That being said, would that mean any 26" canti frame 83 and back with tube forks would be either dealer/owner installed or an aftermarket? And would the 84 and up be made in Taiwan?




 After Schwinn closed down Murray built the cantilever Cruisers for a couple years before they were produced in Taiwan.


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou

Thanks for the history info. I love hearing stories about schwinn.


----------



## PCHiggin

bikemonkey said:


> Oh, it _was_ a mismatch...as usual Schwinn was trying to play catch up and burn up the old cantilever stock...tubular forks on a diamond frame came later.



I have a 1984 Murray built Pixie with that fork


----------



## Rusty Klunker

GTs58 said:


> After Schwinn closed down Murray built the cantilever Cruisers for a couple years before they were produced in Taiwan.




Just trying to educate myself on whats original and whats not. I have this cruiser that I believe is an original 86. Head badge #2456 and it has the Taiwan sticker. Nice rider, not sure if I'm going to keep it or not.


----------



## SirMike1983

Looks like one of the Giant-made Schwinns bikes from the 1980s. Giant made (and still makes) usually decent, cost-effective bicycles. Giant eventually became a rival that out-competed Schwinn.


----------



## GTs58

Rusty Klunker said:


> Just trying to educate myself on whats original and whats not. I have this cruiser that I believe is an original 86. Head badge #2456 and it has the Taiwan sticker. Nice rider, not sure if I'm going to keep it or not.




Looks like a nice one. The last year these came with blade forks was the actual 1982 models. Lots of things going on with Schwinn during this time like the closing down of the factory and I'd bet Chicago's overall production was way down. I've only seen a few actual 1982 Cruisers and I believe the actual production number on these was super low. If you look at Dan's bike he has for sale here you can see the serial number is a September 1982 number but the badge stamping says the bike was built in May of 1983. Just note that the serial number has nothing to do with any build date. Long gap between the serial number stamping date and the actual build date on this one.  
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/blue-september-of-1982-26”-schwinn-“cruiser”.122815/

One of the quickest ways to spot the Taiwan Cruisers is the chain guard's rear mounting.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

I also have an 82? 81-82 with blade forks. It was in pretty rough shape but I think mostly original. Chainring was changed for some reason and the bars are padded but I think every thing else is/was correct. KS sn# & 0742 HB. Front hub is an ACS dated 81. Not gonna do my usual rat rod thing, think I'll clean this one up a bit... maybe a rest o mod.


----------



## Tim the Skid

The cruisers are good riders. It's funny how things go full circle on what the end user wants. A friend of mine bought a nearly mint one at an auto swap meet,  the first thing he did was cut the foam off the handlebars, put vintage grips on, and swap the tubular forks out for a springer front end.


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> Looks like a nice one. The last year these came with blade forks was the actual 1982 models. Lots of things going on with Schwinn during this time like the closing down of the factory and I'd bet Chicago's overall production was way down. I've only seen a few actual 1982 Cruisers and I believe the actual production number on these was super low. If you look at Dan's bike he has for sale here you can see the serial number is a September 1982 number but the badge stamping says the bike was built in May of 1983. Just note that the serial number has nothing to do with any build date. Long gap between the serial number stamping date and the actual build date on this one.
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/blue-september-of-1982-26”-schwinn-“cruiser”.122815/
> 
> One of the quickest ways to spot the Taiwan Cruisers is the chain guard's rear mounting.



I've got a Feb. 1983 (serial number) Sidewinder with the tubular forks and unmarked S-2 rims, but the head badge number also dates to May. I wonder if they were using using up all the parts left before they shut down?


----------



## bobcycles

I just bought a 1980 Blue Schwinn Cruiser BIN on eBay cheap enough....same bike I had around
1980 that was STOLEN from the COURTHOUSE where I rode to pay a ticket....
yep stolen from right in front of the courthouse...
Maybe I'll post before and afters of this bike...garage fresh


----------



## Oilit

bobcycles said:


> I just bought a 1980 Blue Schwinn Cruiser BIN on eBay cheap enough....same bike I had around
> 1980 that was STOLEN from the COURTHOUSE where I rode to pay a ticket....
> yep stolen from right in front of the courthouse...
> Maybe I'll post before and afters of this bike...garage fresh



Did you have to ship it or was it still in the neighborhood?


----------



## bobcycles

Oilit said:


> Did you have to ship it or was it still in the neighborhood?




Local PU and reasonable enough BIN price on eBay 100 bux.....orig owner...very cool Windsor Hills part of LA
I had not yet explored... some great old homes still there, not 'developed' yet.

For the record....I would almost bet money that there were more of the late 70s early 80s Schwinn cruisers, klunkers, spitfires
etc shipped to the beach communities of Southern California than anywhere else in the US.   Those bikes were everywhere
back then....saturation!


----------



## bobcycles

Before Pix of bladed fork Oct 1980 Schwinn Cruiser orig Gumwall tires, 100% original bike.

Will post after pix down the road....


don't laugh, this one will clean up ok!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

bobcycles said:


> Before Pix of bladed fork Oct 1980 Schwinn Cruiser orig Gumwall tires, 100% original bike.
> 
> Will post after pix down the road....
> 
> 
> don't laugh, this one will clean up ok!
> 
> View attachment 733506 View attachment 733507




Laugh? I love it. I know it’s not as old as some, but where I live, it’s just as hard if not harder to find these bikes in nice, complete, original condition. I would have bought that one locally for double that price just to get it. It’s a beauty.


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> I've got a Feb. 1983 (serial number) Sidewinder with the tubular forks and unmarked S-2 rims, but the head badge number also dates to May. I wonder if they were using using up all the parts left before they shut down?




I've seen Murray built Schwinns with head tubes produced by Schwinn. This gives me the idea that Schwinn was still making parts close to the end.


----------



## bobcycles

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Laugh? I love it. I know it’s not as old as some, but where I live, it’s just as hard if not harder to find these bikes in nice, complete, original condition. I would have bought that one locally for double that price just to get it. It’s a beauty.




thx!

I have some nice orig USA knobs for it as well....  all it really needs plus the detailing


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

bobcycles said:


> thx!
> 
> I have some nice orig USA knobs for it as well....  all it really needs plus the detailing



Please keep me posted if you decide to sell it.


----------



## Xlobsterman

I worked at a Schwinn dealer in Manhattan Beach, California during the "Cruiser Boom" and it's like you stated, lots of bikes modified when purchased. The most popular mods were the tube fork, hypalon pads on the bars, and foot pegs on the front axle. This was so us guys could give all the girls in bikinis rides up and down the strand at the beach during the late 70's and early 80's


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Xlobsterman said:


> I worked at a Schwinn dealer in Manhattan Beach, California during the "Cruiser Boom" and it's like you stated, lots of bikes modified when purchased. The most popular mods were the tube fork, hypalon pads on the bars, and foot pegs on the front axle. This was so us guys could give all the girls in bikinis rides up and down the strand at the beach during the late 70's and early 80's
> 
> View attachment 745696
> 
> View attachment 745697



Very cool pics. I wish I had been a little bit older in those days. I was infatuated with those bike, but a little too small to ride them.


----------



## sarmis

Xlobsterman said:


> I worked at a Schwinn dealer in Manhattan Beach, California during the "Cruiser Boom" and it's like you stated, lots of bikes modified when purchased. The most popular mods were the tube fork, hypalon pads on the bars, and foot pegs on the front axle. This was so us guys could give all the girls in bikinis rides up and down the strand at the beach during the late 70's and early 80's
> 
> View attachment 745696
> 
> View attachment 745697




Aviation Cyclery finally closed last year.  
I got my black Spitfire from there in
78-79.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Very cool pics. I wish I had been a little bit older in those days. I was infatuated with those bike, but a little too small to ride them.




I also built lots of custom cruisers/MTB from non Schwinn frames back in the day.

Here is a pic of me at a race in Manhattan Beach 1979 on my custom Champion MTB


----------



## Xlobsterman

sarmis said:


> Aviation Cyclery finally closed last year.
> I got my black Spitfire from there in
> 78-79.




If you purchased your bike during those years from my shop, chances are I assembled it..................!


----------



## Xlobsterman

sarmis said:


> Aviation Cyclery finally closed last year.
> I got my black Spitfire from there in
> 78-79.




Yea, it was a sad day for me when I heard the shop closed for good last year. I worked there from 77 to June of 82


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Xlobsterman said:


> Yea, it was a sad day for me when I heard the shop closed for good last year. I worked there from 77 to June of 82



Was it in the same location all those years?


----------



## Xlobsterman

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Was it in the same location all those years?




Yep, it was opened in 1962 as a franchised Schwinn dealer, and was in the same location until it closed on Oct 31st last year.

I worked for the original owner who was a family friend who lived across the street from us in Lawndale. He sold the shop late 81, or early 82. and I worked for the new owners for a few months until June of 82.

Here is a more recent pic of the shop I found on the web, but I am not sure the exact date it was taken?


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981

Wow great story..sad ending.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Xlobsterman said:


> Yep, it was opened in 1962 as a franchised Schwinn dealer, and was in the same location until it closed on Oct 31st last year.
> 
> I worked for the original owner who was a family friend who lived across the street from us in Lawndale. He sold the shop late 81, or early 82. and I worked for the new owners for a few months until June of 82.
> 
> Here is a more recent pic of the shop I found on the web, but I am not sure the exact date it was taken?
> 
> View attachment 745738



That’s a good run. Not many businesses can say they stayed open that long. And to that recent of times. With all of the Walmart bikes and others like that, it must have been hard for small family owned bike shops to stay open. It is truly sad to see the little independents going away. My favorite local bike shop here has been open for nearly 20 years and there is talj of him closing his doors soon too. It bums me out.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> That’s a good run. Not many businesses can say they stayed open that long. And to that recent of times. With all of the Walmart bikes and others like that, it must have been hard for small family owned bike shops to stay open. It is truly sad to see the little independents going away. My favorite local bike shop here has been open for nearly 20 years and there is talj of him closing his doors soon too. It bums me out.




Yea, the bike market has sure changed in all those years. The rumor I heard was the rent for the building was about to double, and that was the final nail in the coffin for this local business.

I have been out of the South Bay area for the past 15 years. The rising property values in the area, has chased out lots of people and business that can no longer afford to live, or do business there.

For example, the house my parents purchased in Hawthorne (after we moved from Lawndale) in the early 70's for $32,000 is now valued at close to $900,000


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Xlobsterman said:


> Yea, the bike market has sure changed in all those years. The rumor I heard was the rent for the building was about to double, and that was the final nail in the coffin for this local business.
> 
> I have been out of the South Bay area for the past 15 years. The rising property values in the area, has chased out lots of people and business that can no longer afford to live, or do business there.
> 
> For example, the house my parents purchased in Hawthorne (after we moved from Lawndale) in the early 70's for $32,000 is now valued at close to $900,000



That’s insane! Times change and everything changes with it. It’s just sad to see the little businesses that were started and sustained by hard working Americans trying to provide a good life for their families going by the wayside. I’m not trying to rant, just rambling on about the things I don’t like to see. Anyway, those are great pics and great stories about that shop. It must have been a real thrill working there in the heyday of bmx’d Schwinn cruisers. What a time it was back then. I’d love to be able to go back and see it.


----------

